# New prepay Mastercard



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi all,

Just looking at a new prepay or preloaded card.

centtrip.com

It is a single MasterCard usable in 14 currencies.

There is a £10 annual fee and various other charges such as Atm charges.

Might be worth looking at. I look forward to some of our more financially astute members giving it the once over.

I believe it goes live tomorrow.

Davy


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Personally I would be very wary of having money tied up on a card that's in the hands of a FX company. It's not unknown for them to suddenly cease trading.

14 currencies sounds tempting until you look at the ones available:

US Dollar
EURO
GBP Pound
Australian Dollar
Canadian Dollar
Danish Krone
Hong Kong Dollar
Japanese Yen
New Zealand Dollar
Norwegian Krona
Polish Zloty
South African Rand
Swedish Krona
Swiss Franc
Russian Rouble (coming soon)

I am unlikely ever to visit at least half of those countries.

Annual fee, ATM fees offset possibly to some extent by the 0% loading fee. The only other small fly in the ointment is that it is Mastercard not Visa. Not as popular.

Just my thoughts.

JohnW


----------

